# do any women like getting squashed?



## fanofdimensions (Oct 22, 2008)

I was watching the NBC show life, which stars among other people, Sarah Shahi, an attractive (albeit slim) woman. Anyway in last week's episode while taking down a (large, 300lb) suspect, he accidentally lands on top of her and she's suddenly squashed/smothered by his large body.

I was wondering though...are there any women (petite or bbw) who like BHMs on top like that? well maybe not like THAT but you know what I mean...

I myself am a bit average sized but I do like a bigger woman on top sometimes...it feels great.


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, I know of at least one that likes to be squashed. And that's all I gotta say about that. 

It kind of freaks me out though, I always worry that I'm going to hurt her or that she can't breathe, but she seems to love it.


----------



## MetalGirl (Oct 22, 2008)

Yep, I do. :blush:


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 22, 2008)

Im not a player..I just get crushed alot...


----------



## velia (Oct 23, 2008)

I am also not a small woman, but yeah, I absolutely do love feeling a bit squashed. :blush:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 23, 2008)

:blush::wubu::blush::wubu: I'm not small either, but it's still enjoyable.


----------



## Melian (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm very small and LOOOOOOOVE getting crushed.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 23, 2008)

I LOVE being squashed by my man... I'm about 97lbs and he is 340lbs :wubu: Feels so good and always gets me going!!


----------



## Hole (Oct 23, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> I LOVE being squashed by my man... I'm about 97lbs and he is 340lbs :wubu: Feels so good and always gets me going!!



I know how you feel! Only I'm not as skinny as you. 
I'm average sized and short. I loved the weight of his body on mine. I encourage him to lay on top of me.:wubu:


----------



## Ichida (Oct 24, 2008)

I love being squashed - he just has to realize when i motion for him to ease up a bit to do so, because I either can't breathe or am feeling a little panicy.

Nothing like feeling him on top of you to feel protected and smothered...and hot n bothered!


----------



## ntwp (Oct 24, 2008)

I am small (about 125 lbs) and he is big (about 360 lbs) and yes, I like being squashed. But not for long because I also enjoy breathing.


----------



## sitz-kissen (Oct 30, 2008)

hi,

as I look back as I was a child, we played much with different sized kids. And I imagine sometimes there have been some wrestling sessions. *lol* Where we kids were playing wrestling and this affected me also to be squashed in sexual way.
I and my sister are very thin she is about 90 lbs and I am 115 lbs, we had two girlfriends who are very very fat and they played such games with us. And we pilled up sometimes and the fattys are ontop of us. My sister and I enjoyed it very much. So my sister got a bigger boyfriend and she also enjoyed to be smothered and squashed like me.
And when I look in webshots albums and see fat girls and boys are often on top of a skinny girl or boy. This reminds me on my past. Today I've sometimes the girl from the past visiting my house, and we wrestle each other but it is not in sexual way I wanted to.
But today I live in Canada and I have now a girlfriend wich I have to introduce in squashing and smothering. Hope she will be kind and like that. ^_^

so fattys feel no shame to be on top


----------



## unconventional (Oct 30, 2008)

I really do love it... but I think it makes him uncomfortable that hes going to hurt me. Im not a tiny girl.. I can take him.


----------

